# All the sudden Netflix won't play anything



## pluckytivo (Feb 23, 2016)

I have had the bolt for about 2 weeks now and all the sudden starting (seems like when HBO GO showed up) tivo bolt refuses to play any videos from netflix. I get the error "we're having trouble playing this title right now. Please try again later or select a different title". Happens on every movie I try. I don't have a 4k tv as some have had issues with I've tried 1080p-720p-1080i all with the same results. This was working when I first got the bolt for about a week.

Went back and fourth with netflix and tivo support nothing works restarting, logging out, removing netflix and readding... Very frustrating.

The weird part is netflix from the tivo mini connected via Moca works perfectly as it should. 

Anyone else seeing this tivo is acting like I am the only one...can't be true!!


----------



## Ppernam (Feb 25, 2016)

I have the same problem except that my Tivo Bolt has never played anything from Netflix. It replaced a Tivo HD which had no problem at all playing Netflix. I installed the Bolt; it shows Netflix screens with no problem, I choose a movie, it loads to 100%, I see a single frame flash for less than a second then "Video unavailable, try something else." This happens for every video, but only on Tivo, my other devices (ipads, DVDs, PCs etc) access Netflix with no problem.
I have disconnected and reconnected Netflix and Tivo, forced connects as instructed by Tivo support, but same thing. Tivo support state that they have exhausted their troubleshooting available.
I can play Youtube and Amazon no problem. I had no problem at all with the previous Tivo box. The only change in the way the system is wired up is that the previous box was unplugged and the bolt was plugged in. 
Anyone have a solution?


----------



## TiVoSupport_Sarah (Mar 30, 2015)

*Thank You Ppernam & pluckytivo for the feedback.
Can I have you both PM me your TSN's for your Bolts and I take a look at them and see if anything is amiss. I will also see if I can duplicate this issue on my end.I will check back in with my findings.*


----------



## tabarnes19 (Feb 1, 2016)

I run into that issue frequently. If I close the app out enough times it will eventually work.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## TiVoSupport_Sarah (Mar 30, 2015)

*TiVo Community,
I just checked one of our in house Bolts and I was able to play 2 different documentaries with no issues.*


----------



## Ppernam (Feb 25, 2016)

TivoSupport_Sarah
I do not have sufficient messages posted to PM.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Ppernam said:


> TivoSupport_Sarah
> I do not have sufficient messages posted to PM.


Hi,
You might go here and do several "test" posts.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=7&f=23


----------



## pluckytivo (Feb 23, 2016)

Ppernam said:


> I I choose a movie, it loads to 100%, I see a single frame flash for less than a second then "Video unavailable, try something else." This happens for every video, but only on Tivo, my other devices


This is exactly the issue I am having. Very frustrating I have exhausted tivo and netflix support with no help at all. I can play all other streaming services but netflix. I get a quick flash just like you and boom the message.

At least I know I am not the only one..So it can be related to me.

The most frustrating part is tivo wants to keep blaming my network connection. But yet every other device plays netflix just fine and the tivo mini connected via MOCA plays netflix just fine!!

I can pinpoint it happened after HBOGO appeared.


----------



## pluckytivo (Feb 23, 2016)

TiVoSupport_Sarah said:


> *TiVo Community,
> I just checked one of our in house Bolts and I was able to play 2 different documentaries with no issues.*


Do you have pins setup for netflix playing higher rated content? Just trying to make sure we are comparing apples to apples.

I pm'd you but things I have tried

-hard reset of tivo and all networking devices
-disabling netflix in channel and app settings
-resetting and logging in and out of netflix (up,up,down,down, etc)
-Changing resolution from 1080p to 720p to 480p tried them all
-even tried changing netflix to a lower resolution on my netflix account
- tried different hdmi cables (that work on xbox one with netflix)
-tried changing network patch cables (although all other streaming services on bolt work fine)

I am sure I am missing somethings I have tried as I have tried everything I can think of and netflix and tivo have told me.


----------



## Ppernam (Feb 25, 2016)

Pluckytivo
I have tried everything you have. We seem to have exactly the same issue and followed exactly the same set of instructions/hints to fix it. Nothing doing.


----------



## pluckytivo (Feb 23, 2016)

Ppernam said:


> Pluckytivo
> I have tried everything you have. We seem to have exactly the same issue and followed exactly the same set of instructions/hints to fix it. Nothing doing.


At least I am not alone. Surely more will follow. It's something we have setup the same others don't that is triggering it I am sure but not sure what "it" is.


----------



## Ppernam (Feb 25, 2016)

Now instead of a single frame for less than a second, I am getting about 1 second of moving video with sound. Then back to the "Video unavailable, try something else." message for everything.
Netflix works on every other device and worked fine on my previous Tivo, just not at all on the new bolt. Amazon and YouTube are just perfect.

I believe there must have been a software update as the HBO logo has appeared.

Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I had this Saturday. I restarted my bolt and all is well.


----------



## pluckytivo (Feb 23, 2016)

TonyD79 said:


> I had this Saturday. I restarted my bolt and all is well.


your lucky wish that fixed mine so far it's been crickets from TiVo support not enough having the issue to care I guess.


----------



## Flyn (Feb 17, 2008)

This problem started for me a few days ago, with about a second of video before having an error. None of the other restarts or logging out worked, but when I searched for TiVo in the help section at Netflix it says:


Choose Settings & Messages.
Select Account & System info.
Select Netflix Account Information.
Select Deactivate this device.

I had no idea that was even there, and once I did it, it doesn't seem to be there anymore. But, Netflix now works, so I'll take it.


----------



## pluckytivo (Feb 23, 2016)

Flyn said:


> This problem started for me a few days ago, with about a second of video before having an error. None of the other restarts or logging out worked, but when I searched for TiVo in the help section at Netflix it says:
> 
> 
> Choose Settings & Messages.
> ...


Holy batman that worked here too!!! thanks so much I have been so frustrated by this IDK what that did differently (didn't even log me out of neftlix) but it worked!!

Mine was located differently


Settings and mesasges
Help
Account and system info
Video provider accounts
Netflix and then deactivate.

Netflix option disapeared on mine too after this but now netflix works!


----------



## Flyn (Feb 17, 2008)

pluckytivo said:


> Holy batman that worked here too!!! thanks so much I have been so frustrated by this IDK what that did differently (didn't even log me out of neftlix) but it worked!!
> 
> Mine was located differently
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I knew it was a little different (the help was for series 4 or greater), but it seemed like the fix for sure.


----------



## Beavertail Tivo (Nov 7, 2015)

OMG your deactivate solution fixed Netflix for me too! Thank you so much. 

I've done everything else everyone else has, and taken the Tivo customer service blame, but never got that as a suggestion. Not even when I called Netflix. Happy camper here. For the first time ever, I believe my Bolt is functioning as it is supposed to (I've had many other issues such as 10 minute limit on streaming, periods of no Amazon, and no cox on demand). Fingers crossed it all stays this way. 

Thanks again.


----------



## jkupke (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks! I got bounced between Tivo and Netflix level 1 support twice, and this solved the problem for me too. Same issue as everyone else so far, just stopped working all of a sudden, including the 1 second blip of video thing. Good fix!


----------

